# Step Test Super Thread



## Dire

What‘s a good way to practice the step test?
The only thing I can think of is going up 3 stairs and back down but how are the stairs on the step test? Are they really 3 steps of stairs or is it the height of 3 steps of stairs?
 http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/tecumseh.htm  this test uses blocks which is the height of 3 stairs.
I know I got to run (which I‘am) but I wouldn‘t mind practicing the step test also just to make sure my heart level isn‘t too much..


----------



## Genesis

When I went it was two steps (I assume the floor counts as a step which would then make it three). The test is a cd of a guy saying "up two three, down two three" for three minutes. I wouldn‘t practice for the step test. If you can run even close to the time that they say (2.4km in around 11:00 minutes) there will be absolutely no way you will fail. The step test is quite easy, it‘s just when they move on to the faster pace after the first one that it get‘s tough, but you only have to pass the first one to pass that part of the test.


----------



## Joel85

You must pass the first AND second parts of the step test. If you fail the first part, you wont move on to the rest of the test.


----------



## Genesis

I passed only the first part and passed the step test. It was for the reserves though so there may be a difference.


----------



## Veteran`s son

Genesis

When you say that you passed the first part of the Step Test, do you mean the first stage?

So for the Reserves, if you pass the first stage of the Step Test but fail the second stage, you still pass the test, correct?


----------



## stukirkpatrick

Correct...I think  

When I did my step test, I finished the third level with a lower pulse than when I entered the physical room    


It must have been anxiety....hehe...


----------



## Genesis

Yup, the lady that gave me the step test said there were a maximum of three, 3 minute parts to the test, each one getting faster. She said you go until you fail and as long as you pass the first one you pass the step test. I only passed the first one and she said I passed. I am trying to become an armoured soldier with the British Columbia Dragoons which is a reserve force so that is probably why I only had to pass the first part.


----------



## 311

I also only passed the first part of the step test. Its pretty dumb though, I mean dude is talkin so fast , and the steps are so small that I kept bangin my foot into the stairs. All it is is to see if your heart rate can handle physical activity...


----------



## ninty9

Hehe, the second pat can be a little tricky.  If you don‘t concentrate you‘ll miss the step, which I did numerous times.

I don‘t think the steps are as big as household stairs either.

I don‘t think you need to practice the step test, just run, and if you can do the 2.4 you‘ll be fine.

My hert rate was a little bit high when I went into the test, I think my heart has always been hgh, but the person doing the test let it slide luckily.


----------



## DnA

I didnt have any problems with the 2nd part, cept for when I almost tripped,   :dontpanic:  

but aside from that lil mistake, I passed it

my heart rate wasnt going that fast, just a little bit faster then normal, that was it


on a side note
I thought you had to pass both phases to pass the test
didnt know you could fail the 2nd part but still pass if you passed the 1st phase


----------



## Genesis

I did the test today, only passed the first part and passed the test. It was for the reserves though.


----------



## Pikache

Heh. When I did the second part of the test, the lady yelled at me to go slower.
The test is a joke.


----------



## shaunlin41

I tried to practice for the step test, made sure I could go the distance and then a friend just went for express and they did the beep test.
I guess you don‘t realy know what they will do so just be ready for anything.   Strongman push-ups too.


----------



## Tyrnagog

I was wondering... how closely in line is the Harvard step test (to measure cardio-vascular health) with the CF step test used during PT?

For those unfamiliar with the Harvard, ref:

 http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/havard.htm 

Thanks...


----------



## GrahamD

Not very closely at all.

The CAF step test consists of two steps, not one.  Also, you step to the music for only 3 minutes and take the pulse immediately.
You progress through the levels if your heart rate stays under the targeted range for that level and for your age group.

Just as a point of interest, I for one WAS unfamiliar with the Harvard step test reference.


----------



## Tyrnagog

ok...

thanks for the info...


----------



## Dehahaha

Hello. I had my first PT on 2 days ago and I‘m quite worried that I might have failed the step test. I‘m in vancouver and I did my test at a fitness gym I believe... And the tester was a female (really hot) who was probably a professional trainer. Anyway, my question is, when I was doing my test, I only did 2 sets of step tests that were 3 minutes each. I thought it was 3-5 sets! Maybe my heartrate was too high to go on? Please if anyone knows, tell me the minimum heart rate in order to pass the step test... I ripped apart my other tests... I did 40 pushups and 40 situps and handgrip I dont know but I most defintly passed that one. Also, is the test result based on my overall performance or do I must pass every test in order to pass the whole test? Thank you people!


----------



## rdschultz

I‘m not certain, but I think two sets is the minimum.


----------



## GrahamD

If you did 2 sets then you passed.

The most they make anyone do is 3.

If you flunk out after the first, then you fail, flunk out after 2 thats average, do the third one and you‘re above average.


----------



## Andyd513

You must pass each individual part of the test to pass overall, doing 100 pushups wont matter if you fail after the first step test.

Sounds like you passed and have no worries though!


----------



## rdschultz

Also, I‘d be surprised if you failed and they didn‘t mention it to you.  In fact, I‘m surprised they didn‘t tell you that you passed.


----------



## BDTyre

Dehahaha,

Did the recruiting centre set-up the PT test for you, or did a regiment?  I‘m in Vancouver, and when I went for my PT test, it was administered by a fitness consultant by the name of Andrew, and it was done in a small room on the main floor of the recruiting centre.

It seemed like they only had the one person doing it then, perhaps they contracted out more people now?


----------



## Dehahaha

Hello. Thanks for all of your replys! I‘m glad that you guys think that I passed. One more question though... So if I made up to 2nd stage, then I didn‘t fail the step test? or is there still a possiblilty that I could have failed the step test? I was kinda out of breath but I was able to carry on a casual conversation with the hot tester. But I was concerned because after the 2nd stage, she said "hm" and then wrote down the numbers. I wonder what that "hm" meant... T__T
BDTyre, I did mine in a fitness centre where the recruiting centre set up for me. The location was on Pender and Burrard. And yes I was the only one who was being tested. And (sorry I keep mentioning this) she was super super hot! haha

thx


----------



## Dehahaha

I do not think they contracted more people... If I did it at the recruiting centre then I would have been tested by Andrew Pacey as well.


----------



## chk2fung

I‘m surprised they didn‘t go over the assessment sheet with you.  basically they do a little arithmetic with your age weight, #of pushups, # situps, steptest and they somehow get a number and you either pass or fail.  Its the standard assessment sheet you will see throughout your CF for fitness tests.  When I first did my PT test the trainer went through everything, if you weren‘t so good on the step test they‘d tell you to run a little more, you can do many pushups then work on uper body. If you met the minimum requirements you should be ok.  I was on platoon with a MARS officer who was in great shape, she could swim and run forever, but could only do 4 pushups, they weren‘t gonna kick her out of the forces for that.  They will just condition you until you meet standards.  If you do fail its no big deal, just know what you need to improve on and you‘ll be fine the next time.

Charles


----------



## yot

dehahaha, u passed for sure.

because I went to same fitness center in Vancouver, I did 3 sets of step up. And 12 pushup, 30situps, but I didn‘t know about the hand grip. The first time when I did my hand grip, she said, humm, and then she said that I had to do it again, because I have smaller hand...but I passed. She is nice. 

by the way, what unit do u apply?


----------



## Dehahaha

Hello Yot. 12 pushups huh? I thought minimum was 19... But I guess your hardcore endurance made up for it    I actually applied to the NAVY as a resource management clerk. So if everything goes smoothly and pass everything, I will be going to BMQ in Borden Ontario in April 22nd. Thx for your postive judgment on my PT.


----------



## chk2fung

Yot, are you a female? because the female minimum for pushups is 9.


----------



## yot

sry, I forgot to mention that, yes I am female


----------



## Razic

I was told the first stage for my age, 21, is 132 bpm, I can do this for the 3 minutes, no problem, but I dont know the speeds for the 2nd and 3rd stage? could anyone help out?


----------



## Razic

im a guy, 20 yrs old and I failed my PT test the first time because I couldnt keep up with the 3rd stage of the step test =(, I did 30 pushups and 30 situps and didnt have trouble with the first two stage of the step test, but the third was brutal and they failed me =( maybe some testers are more lenient?


----------



## 48Highlander

fast, but easy.  when I joined I couldn‘t run more than a kilometer, but I had no problems with the step test.  sorry I don‘t have the actual figures.


----------



## Razic

how many stages did they make you do 48highlander?, im joining the Queen‘s own rifles, the 48th are in Moss park too arent they?  I failed my first PT back in November cause I couldnt do the 3rd stage, and ive been training hard but I want to simulate the test for myself, so I need the speeds, it peevs me off cause I can run the 2.4km way under their maximum time, but I have trouble with the step test..


----------



## 48Highlander

Yeah, 48th‘s on the north-east corner of the parade square.  Good to have another body in the armories, even if you did pick the wrong unit     I did 3 stages myself...I almost failed the first stage because I was being tested along with a female and expected the bpm for my test to be similar to hers...so when it started pounding out at about triple the rate, it threw me off a wee bit.  Luckily they stopped me and let me start over.  I‘m really surprised you failed the third stage...if you‘ve been exercising regularily between your last test and now you should be ok.  But if you really want to make sure, get on the phone with the CFRC right now and ask.  They should be open for another hour at least, and since they‘re doing the testing, they‘re the most accurate source of information.


----------



## Razic

I applied for the Queen‘s own cause I have a couple buddies in it and I eventually want to try out their airborne tasking, when im ready.


----------



## Razic

oh yeh, one more thing, do you remember going at the 3rd stage in a kind of run/jog fashion, I think I got messed up cause I was trying to "walk" it that fast, and when I was really tired from trying this I looked over and the other guy was kinda running it


----------



## 48Highlander

the female that was doing the test with me did the whole thing walking.  I tried to imitate her example and fell off the god**** stairs because the beat was too fast to walk.  so after they let me start over I jogged right from the start.  I don‘t know if the standard has changed since then or if they just started me off at a higher stage.  either one‘s possible since my test was almost 7 years ago.  anyway it all depends on what you feel comfortable with.  there‘s no rule that says you have to do it a certain way, you just have to keep up with the beat.  if you find the beat too fast for a walk, jog.

and you don‘t need to explain your reasons for joining the QOR.  they‘re a fine unit.


----------



## rdschultz

You should only have to do two stages of the step test to pass.


----------



## Barb

I think it does depend on where you do the test.  I did mine in Greenwood, NS and I had to do all 3 levels.  But I did hear they were more strict in Greenwood than Sydney, NS for example.


----------



## Infanteer

I really hate this stupid step test....


----------



## Razic

I hear you bud, my retake is on monday


----------



## 48Highlander

hey, be happy you don‘t have to do the old PT test.  if you‘re having trouble with the step test you would have had no chance under the old system.


----------



## G-spot

hey deahaha didn‘t you say you were already in?


----------



## GrahamD

> I really hate this stupid step test....


Follwed by:



> I hear you bud, my retake is on monday


 :blotto:  

I don‘t think he means that he finds it hard Razic.
I think he means he hates that its so easy, yet he has to listen to so many people stress out about it and complain that its hard etc.


----------



## Northern Touch

I found I was able to walk fast for stages 1 and 2.  After then that, it was that awkward run up and down the stairs for stage 3.  I had a girl doing it at the same time, just watching me run up and down the stairs.  Sorta felt weird but meh.


----------



## Razic

either way, its stupid, give me a track or a tread mill and ill run way under the required 11:50 or whatever


----------



## webster

I ran a search on the forums as well as the net and didn't find the answer that I was looking for.  My question is what would be the passing bpm for the step test?  I'm concerned that my heart rate is to high after exercising and am willing to re-book my testing until I have lowered it to ‘passing standards‘. I just purchased a Nike watch which comes with a heart rate monitor and after my jog today the monitor registered my max heart rate at 190 bpm...I have a feeling that this is way too high and would fail the step test. 
Is anyone able to help me with this?


----------



## Tyrnagog

It depends on how old you are.

 http://www.psphalifax.ns.ca/FleetFitness/expres.asp#STEP%20TEST 

Check Figure 3-16

You need to pass at least the first stage.  Once you have gotten past that, and done at least the second stage (stress... I believe... I do not know for 100%) they will plug some stuff into a formula (including your final heart rate, age, weight) and plug out a number.  If it is above the minimum, you are in.

I should know... I did this this morning (successfully!)  (w00t!)


----------



## webster

Congrats Tyrnagog im happy to hear u passed!!!

Thanks for the post, I found that link that u provided when i ran my search but found it to be confusing. I will go over it somemore and maybe it will become a little more understandable. I still have a month to go before I take my PT so there is still time for me to work on my cardio and lower my heart rate.


----------



## Monksflat

It‘s really not too bad.  I managed to pass it with the flu, so you shouldn‘t have much trouble at all.  Just don‘t worry about it and your heart rate should be fine.


----------



## Chalcey

It also depends on your weight as well that‘s why they weight you before you do the physical


----------



## Tyrnagog

I believe I mentioned that, Chalcey...


----------



## webster

Thanks for the replys everyone


----------



## G3RM

I already know what the whole step test is and what not. I'm just wondering about some other things... If you pass the first test and they won't let you move onto the second do you fail? Is having a fast heart rate good or bad ?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Bad, for each age grouping there is a maximum heart rate beyond which you will not be allowed to move to the next stage. Declarations that your heart rate peaks quickly or runs fast will not allow you to keep going. If your heart rate stops the test before you have achieved the expected level, you will be recorded as failing the test.


----------



## Butters

Hi all,

Well I completed my physical test yesterday. I did 39push-ups in a row 41 sit-ups in 1 minutes, squeezed around 58 on each hand for the hand grip exercise, but when I did the step test I got no idea if I passed :\, so I was hoping maybe one of you guys could help me out? I completed the first the level no problem. The second level I made it to completed that, but I was told ok we are done? I don't see why  :-\ I wasn't breathing hard in the slighest way. I was just wondering if I passed because I was stopped after the second lvl  ??? Thanks In advanced.


----------



## SEB123

When I did my test, they told me that if I was stop before the third level the test was failed, but I finished all the levels. Did they told you something when your where stop.

Seb


----------



## DrSize

I just did the step test.  I got 40 pushups and 40 situps but failed the step test.  I can do an hour pretty heavy cardio no problem, i was not havin a problem at all on the step test and i was ready for the next level but they told me it was done and i failed......I was pretty fuckin pissed, I still am cause i have no problem pushing my body and this bitch cut me short.....well I will be retaking the test in 2-4 weeks after some hard cardio sessions at the gym mimmicking the step test


----------



## Freight_Train

I did 3 levels in my test.  I would contact your tester and ask them if you passed or not.  I would imagine they would have told you if you hadn't, but probably better to double check.
Greg


----------



## PuckChaser

When I did my step test, I was stopped after the second level because my heart rate was too high. I still passed, however, as my heart rate is normally elevated at rest for some reason. Most of the time it doesn't matter where they stop you, they've got some calculations to make on your pulse and such afterwards.


----------



## Butters

Well, after i was done everything i said did i pass or fail? The guy said sorry, I can't tell you that. Then I said howlong does it take for them to call me after this and let me know he said about a week :\ I got no idea... like DrSize, I can run for about 1 hour non-stop at about 7:00 a mile pace, so if i called them today they would be able to tell me if i failed or passed yesterday?


----------



## Garbageman

What level you made it to isn't really relevant.  Some people start at level 1, some start at level 3 or 4 (it depends on where the tester thinks you should be).  They're only interested in your heart rate and blood pressure, and want to see how quickly it elevates.  I know that personally my resting heart rate is high to begin with, so they start me at a higher level to try to raise it.

I'm very surprised that they didn't tell you your results right away.  In my experience (I've done the PT test 3 times - passed each one), they tell you right away whether you were successful or not.


----------



## Butters

Just an update... I called the RC and they said I passed  . Sorry DrSize   :crybaby: good luck on your next one.

I started at level 6.


----------



## DrSize

Congrats Butter.....I think a major reason I failed this test is because a half hour before I ate 3 Big Macs and a large fries from mcdonalds......My interview got cancelled so I had 1 1/2 hours to kill before my physical and I hadn't ate all morning so I was starving and drove by a mcdonalds and the rest is history.....This morning at the gym I went 45 minutes hard on the stairmaster and ran for another 15 minutes on the treadmill after.........so I am thinkin I definetly have to be in good enough shape to pass this and that the big meal was a big part of why I failed.......ah well, I will be redoing it around the beginning of September


----------



## scaddie

So to prepare for this, should I be running stairs? 

Also, what pace do you guys go at for your pushups? I tend to do mine very slowly and concentrate a lot on going low...Is it neccessairy to return with your arms straight, and elbows locked?


----------



## DrSize

Yes you need to come all the way up on pushups and make sure your elbows lock, a few of my pushups didn't count because I didn't lockout


----------



## Butters

Dont worry to much about proper form, before you start anything on the physical test they will show you a demo on how to do everything cept sit-ups because that is just common sense.

DrSize, if you ate 3 bigmacs and fries that could be a major factor, "Please refrain from eating atleast 2 hours before doing test" says right on the sheet  :


----------



## scaddie

Excellent.


----------



## Garbageman

Butters said:
			
		

> Dont worry to much about proper form, before you start anything on the physical test they will show you a demo on how to do everything cept sit-ups because that is just common sense.



Depends on how nice your tester is.  Most do tend to show you how it's done first, but not all of them.


----------



## reality_therapy

Newbie here but just did my physical today and figure I bombed it. I had no problem doing the sit-ups and push-ups...got 72/75 on the handgrip...and started the step test at level 4 and completed it and level 5 when the guy said "Okay done that"...I couldn't figure out why like some of the others have said b/c I felt great. He said my pulse rate was 31 and the cut off was 24...figure that was my VO2 level.

He wouldn't say if I passed or not but I guess I'll find out soon enough...if I have to resit then so be it. I just train like mad   :rage: and see what happens. Just don't want to let anyone down if I don't cut it.

Great board btw.


----------



## Butters

72/75 on one hand, or with both? The take your best squeeze from both hands and add it up. I got no idea if you would've passed the step test, from starting lvl 4 and completing lvl 5. I would call your RC tomorrow and ask for the results. Did your trainer tell you if you failed or passed?


Good Luck


----------



## reality_therapy

Butters said:
			
		

> 72/75 on one hand, or with both? The take your best squeeze from both hands and add it up. I got no idea if you would've passed the step test, from starting lvl 4 and completing lvl 5. I would call your RC tomorrow and ask for the results. Did your trainer tell you if you failed or passed?
> 
> 
> Good Luck



Hey Butters - the 72 was a combo of both hands. And no the trainer wouldn't tell me. He said the RC would probably let me know next week by phone.


----------



## Ryan_Bohm

Hey man. To reach the 3rd level they consider you a cut above the rest. The minimum standard is that you get level 2.  When I did mine June 09/04 they told me right there my score and that I passed with flying colours. Ryan


----------



## reality_therapy

Ryan_Bohm said:
			
		

> Hey man. To reach the 3rd level they consider you a cut above the rest. The minimum standard is that you get level 2.   When I did mine June 09/04 they told me right there my score and that I passed with flying colours. Ryan



Ryan - I know some of the ppl on here have said that the testers have told them the results. I had to have a contract tester test me b/c I live such a distance from the CF recruiting in my geopgraphical area - so I guess thats why he wouldn't tell me. I just hate the waiting for that phone call but like I said before - if I have to resit I will...no biggie.  :warstory:


----------



## Ryan_Bohm

reality_therapy - I had a contracted out tester as well, civivies on. My testing was done at the CFRC in London. Thats the thing I dislike is that there seems to be no standard way of doing something. I know waiting for the phone call is tough but I am sure it will be worth the wait trust me on that one.


----------



## SEB123

I have been tested by a civvie too but she told me right away the result.


----------



## Wade

Good day gentlemen,  I just wanted to add somthing here.  I did my step test in Ottawa at NDHQ, I am 34 years old.  If you are say 18 you basicly have to touch the step and you will have no problem passing it.  They use it to calculate your V02 Max.  That is your body's ability to carry oxygen from your lungs through your blood to your major muscle groups.  The largest factors in determining this is your body weight, resting heart rate after certain levels of the test, and your age as well as what level you complete.  Keep in mind it doesn't matter if you are fat or muscular it is your weight, and muscle weighs more than fat.  Your sex and age determine the level you start at.  Most people in there teens and early twenties start at level 5, I started at level 4.  There are six levels, so if you started at level 5 you would only do 2 rounds.  As for the pushups and situps, it is great that you can do so many, 19 is the pass and that is all you need.  No one cares how many more you can do beyond that, it is not a competition and there is no need to kill yourself to showoff. (No Offense to anyone)  On your basic you will be pushed every day all day, so believe me when you are told to do 10 pushups do only 10 your body will thank you later.  Oh and 10 push-ups are not what you think.  It may take 5 minutes to crank of 10 Military Push-ups.  A push-up can be broken down into very many portions.  such as (half way, 1/4, 3/4, half way, 1/4, 1/3, etc., etc.) you get the idea...it kills.


----------



## Tickles

make sure you know how much you weight in kilograms before you go in! i was weighed and i just happened to look at what she was writing and she had me down for 10kg more than it should have been. could that have been your problem drsize? its the only problem i ran into at the thunder bay recruiting centre.


----------



## DrSize

Tickles said:
			
		

> make sure you know how much you weight in kilograms before you go in! i was weighed and i just happened to look at what she was writing and she had me down for 10kg more than it should have been. could that have been your problem drsize? its the only problem i ran into at the thunder bay recruiting centre.



That could very well be a problem, that plus the meal.....who knows.  I have been running pretty hard on the treadmill at the gym and think I should not have any problems when I retest.  I will definetly make sure the weight is correct.  I am at a huge disadvantage for measuring relative VO2 Max because I weigh around 290lbs......I think they should maybe try another way of testing like running on a track or even setting a treadmill at a certain speed and having to run at that speed for x minutes.....haha either way I just want to get the checkmark for having passed the physical testing, I am very impatient and hate waiting on things including results....I will be much more relieved after my interview on Monday, I want to redo my physical test on Monday as well so we will see


----------



## Butters

By the way what is the passing V02 Max requirement? like under 50 or somthing?


----------



## DrSize

I think it is around 40.  When I first tested I got a 37 somethin or 38 somethin.....and was told i was not all that far off


----------



## Freight_Train

From here - http://www.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/050-01_e.asp
CFAO 50-1 ANNEX B APPENDIX 1, PHYSICAL FITNESS STANDARDS - CF MINIMUM
                                                                                                   MALE/HOMME                        FEMALE/FEMME
                                                                                             34 YEARS     35 YEARS           34 YEARS     35YEARS
                                                                                          AND UNDER/ AND OVER/         AND UNDER/ AND OVER/
CF EXPRES EVALUATION SCORES/ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
V02 MAX                                                                              39                    35                                32              30
HANDGRIP/PRÉHENSION DE LA MAIN                    75                    73                                50              48
SIT-UPS/REDRESSEMENTS ASSIS                           19                    17                                15              12
PUSH-UPS/EXTENSIONS DES BRAS                        19                    14                                 9                  7

The higher your VO2 score, the better.
Greg


----------



## Butters

I think my V02max was 40 :\ I'm starting to think whent hey say a RCO will contact you within a week, means you failed.


----------



## carpediem

DrSize said:
			
		

> That could very well be a problem, that plus the meal.....who knows. I have been running pretty hard on the treadmill at the gym and think I should not have any problems when I retest. I will definetly make sure the weight is correct. I am at a huge disadvantage for measuring relative VO2 Max because I weigh around 290lbs......I think they should maybe try another way of testing like running on a track or even setting a treadmill at a certain speed and having to run at that speed for x minutes.....haha either way I just want to get the checkmark for having passed the physical testing, I am very impatient and hate waiting on things including results....I will be much more relieved after my interview on Monday, I want to redo my physical test on Monday as well so we will see



Your weight is not used to calculate your result on the step just your heart rate. See http://www.psphalifax.ns.ca/FleetFitness/expres.asp

You can get a reasonable measure of where you stand by using a treadmill or track and performing the old (and still used in some of the self evaluation forms you fill out at CFRC) 2.4 km (1.5 mile) test. The standard for this is listed here: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_3_1_5.asp?FlashEnabled=1& if you are close to the minimum actable standard then you may have a problem with the step test and if you are in the superior range you should pass the step test easily.

I believe the CF stopped using the 2.4 km test because it is a maximal test, to do well you have to push yourself really hard, and this can cause injury (heart attack and death amongst others ;>) especially in untrained and or unfit pers. The step test on the other hand is a sub-maximal test and has far less chance for injury and is very reliable especially when you are just trying to figure out who does not meet a minimum standard and not trying to determine the exact VO2 max of very fit individuals.


----------



## DrSize

When calculating relative VO2 Max which is what they do your weight plays a big role in the calculation.  A 5'7 150lb man has a much higher relative VO2 Max than a 6'3 300lb man even if they are in identical shape and can ran the exact same distance in the exact same time



			
				carpediem said:
			
		

> Your weight is not used to calculate your result on the step just your heart rate. See http://www.psphalifax.ns.ca/FleetFitness/expres.asp
> 
> You can get a reasonable measure of where you stand by using a treadmill or track and performing the old (and still used in some of the self evaluation forms you fill out at CFRC) 2.4 km (1.5 mile) test. The standard for this is listed here: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_3_1_5.asp?FlashEnabled=1& if you are close to the minimum actable standard then you may have a problem with the step test and if you are in the superior range you should pass the step test easily.
> 
> I believe the CF stopped using the 2.4 km test because it is a maximal test, to do well you have to push yourself really hard, and this can cause injury (heart attack and death amongst others ;>) especially in untrained and or unfit pers. The step test on the other hand is a sub-maximal test and has far less chance for injury and is very reliable especially when you are just trying to figure out who does not meet a minimum standard and not trying to determine the exact VO2 max of very fit individuals.


----------



## DrSize

Here is some info on VO2 Max

The value you are given by the test administrator will be in one of two forms. The first is called your absolute VO2 max. This value will be in liters/min and will probably be between 3.0 and 6.0 liters/min if you're a man and between 2.5 and 4.5 l/min if your are a woman. This absolute value does not take into account differences in body size, so a second way of expressing VO2 max is common. This is called your relative VO2 max. It will be expressed in milliliters per min per kg bodyweight (ml/min/kg). So if your absolute VO2 max was 4.0 liters/min and you weighed 75 kg, then your relative VO2 max would be 4000 divided by 75, or 53.3 ml/min/kg. In general, absolute VO2 max favors the large endurance athlete, while relative VO2 tends to be higher in smaller athletes. 

So you want to build a great endurance athlete? Well we know the heart is important, as well as the composition of the working skeletal muscles. What is the effect of the size of the athlete?
Form Follows Function: The "optimal" physical dimensions of an endurance athlete are critically dependent on the specific demands of the sport. What is the resistance that must be overcome? If it is gravity, such as in running or road cycling in the mountains, then a high aerobic capacity relative to bodyweight is most important. If the primary resistance is air (time trial cyclist) or water, then absolute aerobic capacity is most important because bodyweight is supported during the activity. 

We will assume for now that skeletal muscle characteristics (i.e. lactate threshold) are identical.

Let's put some numbers to this. Start with an elite road cyclist: 5'7" (1.70m) bodyweight 140 lbs (63.6 kg), absolute VO2 max 5.0 liters/min, (79 ml/kg/min). If we create a geometrically similar and qualitatively identical athlete that is 12% taller, he will be 6'3" (1.9 m). His cross sections (bones, muscles, heart) will all be related as the square of 1.7 to the square of 1.9. Because of the increased heart size and, therefore, stroke volume, absolute VO2 max will increase 25% to 6.25 l/min. So, this taller version should be a faster road cyclist right? Wrong. His volume (weight) will increased as a cubed function of height. Therefore our rider will now weigh 195 pounds (88.6 kg). His relative VO2 max will therefore decrease 9% to 71 ml/min/kg. This is still quite high, but not high enough to win major road races. Our big rider will suffer trying to stay with his smaller version in the hills. However, if he learns to row, his absolute increase in aerobic capacity will serve him well because the penalty for carrying around the extra mass will be less severe (there will be some, due to the increased wetted surface area [drag] of his boat).

In fact, these two hypothetical athletes are representative of the physical dimensions and capacities of elite road cyclists and rowers respectively. The men's U.S Olympic rowing team (35 members) averaged 6 feet 4 inches (1.92m) and 194 lbs (89 kg) with an absolute VO2 of 6.25 l/min (data supplied by Fred Hagerman PhD at Ohio University). I do not have exact figures for raod cyclists.


----------



## Butters

Well, I don't know why he would tell me to wait a week for the results if it wasn't bad  :-\ Then again it could be a RC thing. All I know is i weight 180 - 185 pounds (i have semi big muscles), 6" - 6'1 started at level 6 on the step test, made it to the next level then was stopped (don't know if i passed that) the next level I completed then was told ok that's enough. Have no idea, called the RC the next day left a messed the guy called me back and said, "well im looking at your file and you passed your test" I have no idea if he was referring to my CFAT or PT. If it was the PT why would the guy tell me 1 week then I call the next day and says I passed :\ 


Thanks for everyone's replys! You guys are a great help to everyone who seeks it, without these forums alot of questions would be left unanswered. As for my step test... i'm heading down the RC Friday to drop off my documents. I wont waste anymore of your guys time with this step test question and trouble i'll just find out friday, once again thanks.


----------



## reality_therapy

A definite thanks for everyone who has posted on this topic.

It's Thursday night...by tomorrow it will be exactly a week since I did my PT and I have still heard nothing. I'll phone the RC tomorrow and see if they'll tell me anything.

I'll let you guys know what the result.

And again thanks for all the posts . This is a great site.


----------



## RossF

Hey. It was a few days ago I was in the Hamilton recruting office and I was getting information about the reserves, etc. The one soldier told me that they don't test you with the 2.4km run, they make you do the step test there. I've done step tests in my phys.ed classes at school, but I wasn't sure exactly how the army does theirs. I was wondering if anyone here did the step test, and what you do exactly? 

Just wanted do get all my homework done before I apply.

Thanks, 
-Ross


----------



## Tpr.Orange

All it is, is walking up and down 3 steps for 3 minutes and then the person administering the test takes your heart rate.


----------



## jonsey

I believe there's also an audio track that counts out the pace you have to keep up with.


----------



## Butters

it's pretty much which  CFN.Orange said. I'll go into a little bit more depth, cause im sure someone else is bound to ask more details soon.

The start you off at a certain level on the test (i started at lvl 6) the pick a level based on what they think (so the guy at the R/C told me). Theres 3 steps including the floor. They play music to the beat of your level. You walk up one then the other and go back down. For 3 minutes. If they see you're struggling or having difficulty they'll stop you. If not they move you on to the next level. That's pretty much it... the only way to prepare for this is to RUN RUN RUN and maybe walk upa nd down some stairs.


----------



## J.F.

The previous comments on the step test DO accurately describe what it is.   I took it 12 days ago and here is my take:
      A set of 2 stairs and you go up and down to the beat on a CD for 3 minutes, then the proctor takes your heart rate.   If you're ok, you immidiately do another 3 minute session at a faster rate, then have your heart rate taken again. As far as I know the speed of the beat is based on your age.   The CD literally says "up 2, 3, down 2, 3   up 2, 3, down 2, 3   up 2, 3, down 2, 3   up 2, 3, down 2, 3" for 3 minutes.

 I must comment ,however, that I passed the step test without any problems, yet my fastest 2.4km run is in the 16 minute range. What I am saying to anyone who has not taken the step test, is that it is not as scary as you might think it is!   If you are grossly out of shape or something then you could have trouble with it, but if you have been jogging regularly you will be fine. *Do not let the step test stop you from applying!*      
Personally, I think they are trying to screen out people who have a heart attack and vomit after walking to the fridge for another milkshake. (A bit extreme but you get the point).

Hope this helps,
JF


----------



## RossF

Okay thanks alot guys, you've been a really big help. My 2.4km run is around 10:20, might be able to get that lower too. So hopefully I'll be ok for it then.

Thanks again,
-Ross


----------



## Big Foot

As the first sgt i talked to at CFRC put it, you'll be moving up and down those stairs like a bat outta hell to a crappy beat.


----------



## Butters

bat out of hell? lmfao, for me the first level was pretty damn easy. (level 6)


----------



## Hopkins

It's actually 3 minutes times 2 sets...Thats what my guy did anyways...

And just keep focus lol...its quite annoying to keep the pass with up 2,3, down 2,3...Its like listening to teletubbies and tryin to kiss yor girlfriend lol :threat:


----------



## Mischiefz

I cant count how many times I screwed up by doubling up on the middle step and almost losing my balance =(


----------



## Love793

Up two three, down two three... Traumitic nightmares for days after.  Couldn't get the song out of my head.  Now I have to go and administer 15 of them today.


----------



## Gibson27

Guys i did the step test two days ago and was stopped because of "White Coat Hypertension". Which means that my bloodpressure goes out of whack when i see doctors or get nervous like my testing. I have a good question. 

I'm redoing the test this Tuesday, the instructor wasn't very clear on the whole format of the test, the levels, and there was one point where i thought the tape stopped so i did and she told me to keep going. Then i messed up altogether. Anyways i was wondering are we just stepping alongside the tape or trying to beat the tape? like the shuttle run perhaps? I have my clearance from my family doc so next time i won't be stopped.

Any help would be great, tips are most welcome. Darn blood pressure


----------



## big_johnson1

Whoever administers the test should be doing a demonstration for you, just to show you how to step (not double stepping on the middle step and all that). As for the beat, just go with it. You aren't supposed to try and be faster or anything, the whole purpose of the step test is to check your cardiovascular fitness by measuring how your heart rate increases after a fixed amount of exercise. They then get you to sit down for 10 minutes or so and recheck your pulse, to check recovery rates (another form of cardiovascular fitness). It is a simple and quick test that can be done in a small area, hence the reason why you do it at the recruiting centre instead of the 2.4k run or the 20m SR. Just spend less time on here worrying about it and more time running your behind around the block and you'll be fine.


----------



## Hopkins

Gibson27 said:
			
		

> Guys i did the step test two days ago and was stopped because of "White Coat Hypertension". Which means that my bloodpressure goes out of whack when i see doctors or get nervous like my testing. I have a good question.
> 
> I'm redoing the test this Tuesday, the instructor wasn't very clear on the whole format of the test, the levels, and there was one point where i thought the tape stopped so i did and she told me to keep going. Then i messed up altogether. Anyways i was wondering are we just stepping alongside the tape or trying to beat the tape? like the shuttle run perhaps? I have my clearance from my family doc so next time i won't be stopped.
> 
> Any help would be great, tips are most welcome. Darn blood pressure



If your blood pressure is too high I wouldn't go back so soon...You need to get fit and stop eating junky foods...Try goin for lots of runs and burn off any big foods you eat by doing lots of push up and sit ups...

If you can...change your times...

If not just try breathing through your nose while your doin the step and if your not sure still on how to do it just ask your instructor...

And it is not a shuttle run...Stay with the tape...He should let it go 2 sets and then you go...just keep that tempo in mind and say it in your head...if the tape stops keep going until the instructor comes over and tells you to...

Good luck.


----------



## Gibson27

I think i need to clarify a few things, 

I don't have high blood pressure normally, only when i see a doctor hence the name White coat hypertension .

As for diet and exercise ,I'm an avid bodybuilder, I don't eat junkfood and my routine weeks before my physical was 45 mins weights per day and 2 one hour cardio sessions twice a day.

At the docs office my blood pressure after 5 mins went to norm. The fact i was nervous as hell drove it through the roof. My heart rate was superb during the testing till i was stopped due to the high bp numbers.

As far as i know my heart rate was in the low range, now that i have clearance from my doc to continue, I  should be fine, time will tell I'll let you guys know the outcome.

Thanks for your help guys, any more tips would be a great help.


----------



## Hopkins

Gibson27 said:
			
		

> I think i need to clarify a few things,
> 
> I don't have high blood pressure normally, only when i see a doctor hence the name White coat hypertension .
> 
> As for diet and exercise ,I'm an avid bodybuilder, I don't eat junkfood and my routine weeks before my physical was 45 mins weights per day and 2 one hour cardio sessions twice a day.
> 
> At the docs office my blood pressure after 5 mins went to norm. The fact i was nervous as heck drove it through the roof. My heart rate was superb during the testing till i was stopped due to the high bp numbers.
> 
> As far as i know my heart rate was in the low range, now that i have clearance from my doc to continue, I   should be fine, time will tell I'll let you guys know the outcome.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys, any more tips would be a great help.



If thats the case don't be nervous...Go in knowing that even if you do fail it's not the end...you can retake the PT quite easily so just go in as if your just goin for another workout...Block out everything else and keep that mind set.

Good luck.


----------



## Gibson27

I think if i do go in this time with that mentality i'll do better, I know what to expect, what the test consists of and everyone does better the second time. Hopefully.


----------



## Hopkins

Gibson27 said:
			
		

> I think if i do go in this time with that mentality i'll do better, I know what to expect, what the test consists of and everyone does better the second time. Hopefully.



My problem is the grip test and i gotta redo that...damn lol


----------



## Gibson27

I got 56 one hand and  58 on the other. I have good grip because of my mechanics trade.


----------



## renfley

Hey All 

Does anyone know where I could download the audio for the step test, so I can burn it to a cd?

thanks for the help!


----------



## NiTz

renfley said:
			
		

> Hey All
> 
> Does anyone know where I could download the audio for the step test, so I can burn it to a cd?
> 
> thanks for the help!



Arrrghhh why would you burn this on CD? you're gonna be stuck with the song in your head for a week or so...   this song was awful! I did it in french and it was only counting from 1 to 8 with an stupid music on background, like the music my grandfather was listening 60 years ago with accordeon an all.. arrgghhh awful...

IMHO, you would'nt need this song as running is the best exercise to get ready for this test, and it's easier than running 2.4km in 11:56 min, believe me! just my 2 cents...

I passed it 2 weeks ago, kinda easy as I train 4 times a week but well, i'm not a good runner and I barely make the 2.4 km in 11:00 min but I passed the step test with flying colours. Feel free to ask if you got more questions but don't be that concerned, run A LOT and you should do fine!


Cheers!


----------



## TheCheez

Isn't the music still: Up 2-3 Down 2-3 repeated in 3 minute intervals? Are you planning on torturing someone with it?


----------



## Docherty

I had to do a third phase which was a double step, anyone else have to do that too?  Also how did you guys get your grip test results? They wouldn't tell me mine.


----------



## B.McTeer

NOOOOO I HATE THAT AUDIO TRACK. lol i felt like i was going to die with the accordion playing or what ever it was and the whole up 2 3 down 2 3 thing AHHHHHHHHHHH. hehehehehe just that fun.
i got to the third one that was even more fun  yay 
as for the grip test i looked at the scale before the person took it away hehehehe and i passed.

B.McTeer


----------



## TheCheez

Doing the grip test I had to read the result to the evaluator and show him to confirm so that we were both on the same page.


----------



## MdB

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> NOOOOO I HATE THAT AUDIO TRACK. lol i felt like i was going to die with the accordion playing or what ever it was and the whole up 2 3 down 2 3 thing AHHHHHHHHHHH. hehehehehe just that fun.
> i got to the third one that was even more fun  yay
> as for the grip test i looked at the scale before the person took it away hehehehe and i passed.
> 
> B.McTeer



In fact, the most difficult thing in the step test is not to *roll on the floor laghing* at this "music" with 1-2-3... which makes you FAIL the test, hahaha.

Since my application process length will be more than 6 months, I'll have to retry not to ROFL!!


----------



## NiTz

Ohh god... I went to the CFRC today to ask for my file status and it's still in Borden for approval so that's ok, but I HEARD THAT SONG from the room where another applicant was doing his PT.. arrgghh awful moment! I wonder if i'll be able to sleep tonight...(better drink a couple of beers to forget that)

I did get my grip test results but I don't remember them. The hint is to position the thing correctly in your hand so that it doesn't slip when you apply pressure on it.


Best of luck to y'all!


----------



## MdB

NiTz said:
			
		

> Ohh god... I went to the CFRC today to ask for my file status and it's still in Borden for approval so that's ok, but I HEARD THAT SONG from the room where another applicant was doing his PT.. arrgghh awful moment! I wonder if i'll be able to sleep tonight...(better drink a couple of beers to forget that)



In Montreal CFRC, there's no physical test, which is purely understandable from the personnel's pointe of view. Probably due to this freakin music... just kidding, heheehe.



			
				NiTz said:
			
		

> I did get my grip test results but I don't remember them. The hint is to position the thing correctly in your hand so that it doesn't slip when you apply pressure on it.



Don't worry about that. I'm not particularly strong and my grip test was 60 left hand and 61 right hand. The minimum is a CUMULATIVE 75. I did 121... The criteria is minimal.

Cheers,


----------



## NiTz

Lol.. sure it's understandable.. When I did my PT test, I asked the girl how she do to listen this song all day long without becoming insane and she answered: " I don't know, maybe am I already insane?" LoL


----------



## Paish

Oh man i lost my balance form double stepping i dont know how many times, also on another note, How important is your recovery time? I know mine was fine but i was just wondering


----------



## NiTz

I guess that the recovery time is important cause it tells how fast you recuperate after a "hard" exercise. 
I don't think you can fail the test because of your recovery time except if you're stilll struggling and short of breath 10 minutes after the test.. and it's understandable. I did fine too. 


cheers!


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

That step test is an embarassment to the forces, the recruit and the PT staff administering it.  The only thing it accomplishes is to ensure theyre not going to kill you on your BMQ.  In my opinion if you can't do the 2.4km  in under 11:34m go home and run until you can, if you can't keep up on the runs in basic trianing you are going to be singled out anyway.  Prep for a 6-8km run in about 45 min.  Then you wiill be good to go.

I hope youre not heading into a combat arms or combat support trade worrying about the step test.  If you are, youre gonna be in a lot of pain for the next few years of your life.

Good luck in your career though.

Cheerz


----------



## putz

> That step test is an embarassment to the forces, the recruit and the PT staff administering it.



This happened to me in January:

Putz to Physical administrator: 'Why do we do a step test instead of a 2.4km run"

Physical guy: 
"Number of reasons 
1) its winter and we don't have the full and complete access to an indoor track (and according to him Edmonton Garrison only has a 200m indoor track that they could use and the turns and bends in the track make it longer than 2.4km so you'd actually have to do 10.865543356 etc laps to get 2.4 km)
2) If you drop dead at least I'm right here instead of at the opposite end of the track
3) We need to be able to stop you and check your heart rate and it would be a pain in the a$$ to follow you around and do it"

I find that the best way to get answers to these questions on why do we do this is to just ask.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Since when don't you run in the winter? I could've sworn i did one this morning...then again maybe it was the crack I've been smoking.
On our BMQ we were running outside in Febuary, enjoying a delicious Gagetown winter on our 2nd day.  Anyways my point is you're gonna run, rain or shine, summer or winter ( cut off usually bieng -25C W/O windchill) so why not have the troops go for a jog?
Edmonton is a big city, odds are theres a track somewhere in the city that DND could procure for a half day.

I just dont think it's a great intro to military life.  "Do you smoke dope? and 2 and 3 and down and 2 and 3"

Cheerz


----------



## putz

I run in the winter outside but I believe the point he was trying to get across is that you don't want someone thats trying to get in (such as myself) to slip and break a leg.  I personally think that we should have to run the 2.4km (I'm an avid runner) but I can see the logic behind the step test versus the actual run.  Also, think of the cost involved if the DND had to porcure a track outside of the base it would add up either in dollars (to have it everday) or a back log in trainees as they try to get everyone to do their physical on one day.


----------



## George Wallace

Remember, the Step Test is not to test how far or how fast you can run, but to be a Cardio Test.  It is done in a controlled environment, hopefully with a trained supervisor should something go wrong.

What good, I may ask, is the Coopers Test, if there is no real pass/fail.  Each time you do the test, you will hopefully do better.  So, I take it easy this month, next month I do one more Sit Up, one more Push Up, crank out a little more effort on the last 100 m of the run and add 5 Kg to the bar.  Not really all that great of a test really.  I have see fat overweight female medics score higher than 19 year old guys in the Cbt Arms.  Nice to see that the gender scores elevate females much higher in the scoring process.  

We are constantly reinventing the wheel.  Once, when the RCAF developed the 5 BX program, we had a world class program that everyone copied.  For some reason, probably a staff officer hiding in NDHQ with nothing to do, we started looking elsewhere for ideas, not all of them sound.

Oh well.....

GW


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

I agree it acomplishes something, i just believe that it should'nt be the enterance standard. I did it, and some of the guys that were there were saying how the PT can't be that hard if this is all we have to accomplish.  It dose'nt give a good first impression, and if anything decreases    90% the recruit's motivation to carry on with his/her personal PT prior to BMQ.

I guess we have to disagree and call it a day.

Cheers


----------



## Dogboy

The Step was not that bad 
just build up you cardeo 
if you cant run the 2.4 in 12 just run for a long time and build up your endurance (more importing IMHO)
i was always a littel shy in the speed but my endurance is good so iv passed no problem.


----------



## tikiguy

It was a relief to read this thread. I've been dreading the PT test because I am a large guy (5'10" 230) and even though I can do the 2.4 in about 12 even without training, I have been burned because of my size (BMI and such. I once got put on remedial PT based on BMI, even though I passed everything else.). I know I can totally pass the push-ups and sit-ups no problem - now it sounds like I should also pass the step test too. 

I really need this career with the CF. I can't even express how important it is to me and my family (son and wife). Really, if you ask me, the CF should be on the top of the 50 Best to Work For lists. Why I left in the first place, I'll never understand. I guess it was a case of "grass is greener on the other side."

Anyway, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## RossF

Yea I'm a little nervous about the PT test as well. Even though I can smoke the 12 min (my time is around 10:20, or lower), pushups I can do fine, I'm doing 30 situps, holding a 20 pound dumbell to make it harder, each set of weights I do. Hand grip req. is 75 I believe, I did it in phys. ed class and I got somewhere between 110-120. The test should go fine for me, but there's still those jitters inside. I think the nerves will help you though, so you're focussed, rather than being 100% laid back, then bam you're not ready like you thought you were..


-Ross


----------



## LordOsborne

I was under the assumption that we still had to do a 2.5k run when i went for my physical a month back... oh man. i trained with my rower friend to make sure i hadn't lost my endurance (i had to build up my endurance all over again because i haven't been in PE since grade 11   ). then i get to the CFRC and they put me in front of the step test... i was relieved and dissapointed at the same time. at least the training went to good use!


----------



## RossF

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> I was under the assumption that we still had to do a 2.5k run when i went for my physical a month back... oh man. i trained with my rower friend to make sure i hadn't lost my endurance (i had to build up my endurance all over again because i haven't been in PE since grade 11    ). then i get to the CFRC and they put me in front of the step test... i was relieved and dissapointed at the same time. at least the training went to good use!



What a coincidence, I'm a rower! hehe. The whole getting up at 0430 - 0500 is basically second nature to me. We practice for 2 hours before school everyday (when the lake thaws out), then go back at night for weight training a few days a week. Hopefully that'll give me an edge for BMQ/SQ.


----------



## LordOsborne

i'm not a rower! i'm a sailor all the way  > ... which is kind of odd considering i was an air cadet for 7 years. yeah, where i come from (Port Moody), there's a massive rivalry between the rowers and the sailors. do you do any competitive rowing?


----------



## RossF

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> i'm not a rower! i'm a sailor all the way   > ... which is kind of odd considering i was an air cadet for 7 years. yeah, where i come from (Port Moody), there's a massive rivalry between the rowers and the sailors. do you do any competitive rowing?



Yea that's what I meant by rowing, I row competitively, have been for 4 years or so.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Here is information on the step test that is used by the CF: It's called the Queens college step test and it measures VO2Max = "VO2 max is the maximum amount of oxygen in milliliters, one can use in one minute per kilogram of body weight" The idea is to step for 3 minutes and get your heartrate measured, then another 3 minutes and heartrate measured again. The results are then weighed against a standard and you either pass or fail. Age and weight can affect the outcome, so lose weight and go back to being 18  ;D. Here is a standard table if you would like to measure yourself:

The following are national norms for 16 to 19 year olds.

Gender Excellent Above Average Average Below Average Poor 
Male <121 148 - 121 156 - 149 162 - 157 >162 
Female <129 158 - 129 166 - 159 170 - 167 >170 

Table Reference: Davis B. et al; Physical Education and the Study of Sport; 2000

Also the reason why they keep you at the end of the test is liability, they can't let you go and drive home etc while your heart rate is at 190 bpm or whatever, you may pass out and that would be bad. 

Some tips for bigger runners, AVOID CAFFEINE, SALT etc that will cause your BP to spike for about a week before your test.
Also ( and this is just my own thing, it is NOT medical,nutrional or fitness advice) Try going on a Special K diet for about a week, before the test. That extra 5lbs may help.
Good luck all


----------



## jamesj

What exactly is the step test? I know that it is the equivalent of a 2.4km run, but is it the one you can find on the internet (stepping up and down steps for 3 minutes, and then measuring heart rate)? What is the exact procedure (so that I can test myself at home)?
JamesJ


----------



## Freight_Train

Try this - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced for 18 pages of info
Good luck!


----------



## jamesj

Lol, sorry, I should have done that first. :-[
JamesJ


----------



## Purion

I have a question about the step test. How high is each step, and how fast (in steps per minute) is the test conducted?


----------



## Dakota

The speed all depends what level you start at and the height is a basic step you see in your home. For 3 mins you step up and down 3 steps to most hilarious music to a guy saying step, step up...step, step down. You do this 2-3 times at a faster speed each time. The instructor takes you heart rate and measures your recovery time. It is not difficult but you still have to be prepared. The recruiting site says if should be able to run 2.4 KM between 10 and 13 mins.

Good luck.


----------



## b-man

I enjoyed the step test music, can anyone tell me how to get a copy for listening in the car?



b-man


----------



## Sig_Des

Please tell me you're being sarcastic


----------



## LB

I wouldn't mind a copy myself.  I had to come back from residence for the christmas break, with no gym near-by and too much snow to run properly.  Having some way of getting decent cardio, even if it's just doing the step test on myself for 15 minutes twice a day, would be nice.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

to work out with is one thing, to listen in your car is grounds for a rubber room.


----------



## D-n-A

If you want to work out an improve cardio, run. Listening to the step test music in your car is weird..


If you don't want to run outside, a lot of gyms have an indoor track that you can use; look around I'm sure you can find a gym in your area.

As for to much snow outside, I dunno about where you live, but here in Edmonton a lot of the sidewalks get the snow  shoveled/blown off; you can run on the sidewalk after thats done.


----------



## 3aXap

i did a step test today.... man that is some weird music they play to you. must be a part of brainwashing program. but it did its job


----------



## Sig_Des

I feel bad for the Test evaluators....how many times a day do you think they listen to that stupid music?


----------



## Cabose

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I feel bad for the Test evaluators....how many times a day do you think they listen to that stupid music?


I'm sure they just get people like B-man to do the evaluation


----------



## Pieman

Step test:

Up-two-three
Down-two-three
Up-two-three...

Was like some kind of twisted dance class.


----------



## Zombie

MikeL said:
			
		

> If you don't want to run outside, a lot of gyms have an indoor track that you can use; look around I'm sure you can find a gym in your area.
> 
> As for to much snow outside, I dunno about where you live, but here in Edmonton a lot of the sidewalks get the snow   shoveled/blown off; you can run on the sidewalk after thats done.



Or you can just run in the snow - I was running in snow about a foot deep last week and it was a great workout. No need to let some fluffy snow stop you from running.


----------



## LB

True.  I just don't want to destroy my running shoes or make them too wet to wear inside if I can find a gym.

How fast is the step test music anyway?  I was doing something like it last night for about 5 minutes at a pretty fast pace, but it was just like 1234123412341234, like up and down and up again in about a second or less for a proper one.

By the way, anyone know of a pushup that isolates the shoulders or pectoral muscles?  I'm having a bit of trouble finding stuff about isolating pushups online, and just doing set after set after set of the tricep pushup is driving me nuts, and my shoulder muscles need work.


----------



## b-man

not sure who the toughest tester is in Canada, any ideas?


----------



## q_1966

b-man said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the step test music, can anyone tell me how to get a copy for listening in the car?
> b-man



Just listen to a waltz, It is probably just a little bit cooler then the step test CD


----------



## wbbfan

The step test is pretty cool. When I was in TKD, we did them. I really liked it. But we just went as fast as we could. The feet get moving soo fast it's too hard to count.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hello everyone, I know this is an old topic....

I am applying for the Reserve, and I just read in this topic that if someone fails the Fitness test, the CFRC can reschedule another fitness test weeks or months later to give another chance to the applicant to meet the requirements. Is this informtation still accurate today?

Thank you very much
Have a nice day


----------



## kincanucks

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I know this is an old topic....
> 
> I am applying for the Reserve, and I just read in this topic that if someone fails the Fitness test, the CFRC can reschedule another fitness test weeks or months later to give another chance to the applicant to meet the requirements. Is this informtation still accurate today?
> 
> Thank you very much
> Have a nice day



Yes but I believe it is at your own expense so check with your CFRC/D.


----------



## geo

Most of the fitness tests given to reserve applicants are carried out at a Nautilus of other fitness centre - under contract to the CF.
Spoke to an applicant the other day and - yes - he was made to pay for his 2nd fitness evaluation.

Only one freebie to a customer.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Perfect, Thank you!!!


----------



## R. Jorgensen

I just recently sent in my application however, I fear not being able to meet the standards for the running/step-test; I can barely make 2.0 km in 13 minutes...

wait, actually; I should say: When I run in moderation and keep a steady pace to maintain stamina I can make 1.47km in 13 minutes, I tried to start off the run at a faster pace and only got to 0.72 miles (the treadmill was calibrated differently than the one 2 feet from my left) in like 4 minutes.

I am really stoked to join the PRes but I just don't want to look like an idiot when doing the express.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Didn't they drop the step test a few years back?


----------



## geo

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Didn't they drop the step test a few years back?


they dropped it for the Reg force candidates - that's given at the recruit school - and if/when they fail, they are placed on a remedial education fitness platoon.

For the Reserves, there are no remedial fitness platoons - ya come as you are - thus, you have to pass the basic fitness test.


----------



## geo

R. Jorgensen said:
			
		

> I just recently sent in my application however, I fear not being able to meet the standards for the running/step-test; I can barely make 2.0 km in 13 minutes...
> 
> wait, actually; I should say: When I run in moderation and keep a steady pace to maintain stamina I can make 1.47km in 13 minutes, I tried to start off the run at a faster pace and only got to 0.72 miles (the treadmill was calibrated differently than the one 2 feet from my left) in like 4 minutes.
> 
> I am really stoked to join the PRes but I just don't want to look like an idiot when doing the express.


Let's face it, the express/Beep test tests your VO2 capacity - not really your endurance.
The shuttle run starts SLOW and builds up to FAST/ VERY FAST - so practicing to go real fast from the very beginning isn't going to prove much - is it ?

Do a search on army.ca for the Beep test or shuttle run.... it's all been asked before - and even more - It's all been answered before... time to do your homework


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey R. Jorgensen!

I was told by a recruiter, that if I can actually run for 10 minutes (no matter the distance, no matter the speed) I can pass the step test.
I think that we will be fine on the step test... my problem is the push ups I only go up to 3... I have an olympic bar at home and I bench press every other day... but it does not go up as fast as I would like. For now I am stuck in medical anyway... 

Good luck


----------



## R. Jorgensen

I haven't been to the Recruiting Officer yet, however I will find out for myself in a few weeks   ;D


----------



## Marinero2008

R. Jorgensen said:
			
		

> ... I can barely make 2.0 km in 13 minutes...
> ...When I run in moderation and keep a steady pace to maintain stamina I can make 1.47km in 13 minutes, I tried to start off the run at a faster pace and only got to 0.72 miles *(the treadmill was calibrated differently than the one 2 feet from my left)* in like 4 minutes.



You mean to tell us that your results come from running on the treadmill?  Treadmill makes it easier and does not compare to actual running on the track or cross country - the ground does not move.  :


----------



## R. Jorgensen

korabian said:
			
		

> You mean to tell us that your results come from running on the treadmill?  Treadmill makes it easier and does not compare to actual running on the track or cross country - the ground does not move.  :



It's the only facility that I have no-cost access to, I don't drive so I can't measure out a course for myself; and my High School does not have a track. I try my best to achieve the best...


----------



## Celticgirl

R. Jorgensen said:
			
		

> It's the only facility that I have no-cost access to, I don't drive so I can't measure out a course for myself; and my High School does not have a track. I try my best to achieve the best...



Try this site: Map my Run

I second the recommendation to run outdoors. It's just not the same running on a treadmill.


----------



## R. Jorgensen

Link is broken.


----------



## ringer98

Just type in www.mapmyrun.com in google. It comes up. Works awesome. I was able to find out the run i do 3 times a week is just over 9km.


----------



## Celticgirl

R. Jorgensen said:
			
		

> Link is broken.



Sorry. Bad copy and paste on my part. Fixed now.


----------



## davidsonr_91

Hey all. 

I am going for my reserves fitness test next monday which includes the step test.  I was told by the cfrc that i have to reach a level five, is this hard and what does the heart rate have to do with the step test?  I did the 2.4km in 11.30sec yesterday and continue to run 3 times a week.  Also I was told that the people administering the test will not tell me if I pass or fail so I will only know if i fail within 48 hours or when i pass my file goes to the first choice unit, has anyone else experienced this type of thing.  Thanks for now.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey davidsonr_91 

I was told by a sergent at my CFRC, that basically anyone who is able to jog for 10 minutes (no matter the speed, no matter the distance) will most likely succeed.

Hope it helps


----------



## davidsonr_91

Thanks GF Yeah that does help, i just become nervous bout the test but should do just fine.  I am annoyed by the fact that the ones giving me the test can't tell me if i pass or fail but oh well, thanks for the info.


----------



## geo

The only way you could have a problem is if your cardiac rate goes too high while you are being tested.... they test your BP at the start of each level.  It goes too high - they stop you...

Oh yeah... if you are above the weight category your body type says you should be at.... you will fail... cause they calculate your VO2 ... which is also the reason why the CFRC types can't give you your pass/fail "as it happens"


----------



## nickhd

I'd like to try the step test at the gym, can someone explain me what it exactly consists of?


----------



## geo

pert basic,
A dummy set of 3 steps.
You climb up & back down same said steps  - to a prerecorded beat.
At each major level, they pause & check your Cardiac rate - if it's too high, you're done for, otherwise - you continue.


----------



## nickhd

It's only 3 steps??


----------



## George Wallace

That is all that is required.  What did you want?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That is all that is required.  What did you want?



The escalator

 ;D

(sry couldn't resist)


----------



## nickhd

It's good but I was preparing myself to do something as hard as a marathon!!  So I guess if I'm well prepared and relatively in shape, I'll have no problem passing this test!


----------



## PMedMoe

nickhd said:
			
		

> It's good but I was preparing myself to do something as hard as a marathon!!  So I guess if I'm well prepared and relatively in shape, I'll have no problem passing this test!



Depends on how high your pulse goes.  They used to always stop me after two levels just because my pulse would be too high, but I started at a high enough level for a pass anyway.


----------



## nickhd

Ok and do you guys know how much is the max pulse level?  I am 25 ans, I'm 5'9, 162 lbs.  I'll try it this week end.


----------



## George Wallace

If you think that this is nothing, then go home and pull out a "Ghetto Blaster", find some German Beerhall music and then try steping up three steps and down thee steps to the music, increasing the tempo every few minutes.


----------



## PMedMoe

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you think that this is nothing, then go home and pull out a "Ghetto Blaster", find some German Beerhall music and then try steping up three steps and down thee steps to the music, increasing the tempo every few minutes.



Yeah, George, I used to hate that music too.  And it would stick in your head all day!  :


----------



## the_girlfirend

I was wondering how much time it actually takes... For how many minutes on average do you go up and down the stairs? anybody knows?

Thanks


----------



## BernDawg

IIRC the sets are 3 mins long and the test is designed to last for three or four stages so 9-12 mins.  Bear in mind that they start you on a higher level depending on how young you are so you work harder from the get go.


----------



## geo

climbing up 3 steps & backpedaling same 3 steps does sound cheezy & easy BUT, you'd be surprized at the effort & strain to your cardiac rate.  Lots of people flunk out at the 1sat or 2nd level because their heartrate goes thru the roof.... not like the express test where your rate is not monitored after the initial check.


----------



## the_girlfirend

I just did the step test and I was actually very stressed about it, because I know that my cardio is weak. 
Some of you wrote that at a certain point you were running very fast up and down the stairs. I think that there are different levels for men and women.
Because it was actually very slow, I never ran, I only walked up and down the stairs, I did two levels, 3 minutes each, and they were both slower than my natural pace. 

Also, I know some of you could not get an answer right away, but the lady actually gave me a paper copy of the results of the test and it says that I passed...


----------



## geo

I've done it in the past - never had to do running on the steps.... hell, there are only 3 steps to move between and you have to come to a full stop prior to reversing/moving forward - not enough room to run.  Also, regardless of how easy it sounds, your cardio goes up fairly quickly - from doing your climbing.

If your cardio is good & you follow the beat on the tape, you will do OK....


----------



## Mosher

Do you get redoing it until you pass or.......?


----------



## kincanucks

Mosher said:
			
		

> Do you get redoing it until you pass or.......?



Retests are at your expense.


----------



## Mosher

What happens if you don't ever pass it? By at my expense does that mean i have to complete it on my own time?

I'm not concerned, just curious as to how it works.


----------



## aesop081

Mosher said:
			
		

> What happens if you don't ever pass it?



You dont pass....you dont get in.



> By at my expense does that mean i have to complete it on my own time?



No, it means you have to pay $$$$$ for it every re-test.


----------



## geo

When you do the step test - they continualy check your Cardiac rate.
If your CR goes above a certain level.... they stop it & send you packing - sorry - not fit!
No refunds, do not go past go, do not collect 200$


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Is the step test only done for reverses during their medical or is it regular force as well?


----------



## geo

EXPRESS tests are not done for regular applicants while at CFRC... it is done at the recruit school during the 1st couple of days there.  If you fail, you go into the "special needs" platoon and are given plenty of PT & nutrition councelling - to get you on track.  If after so many weeks you continue to fail, they send you home..... permanently.

EXPRESS tests are given to reserve applicants at CFRC... it is done because there is a certain expectation that you must have at least a minimum physical fitness capability prior to enrollment.  No pass... no enrollment.

(BTW - the whole thing about PT testing + if & when you are enrolled has been covered ad nauseum throughout this web site - use the search function up above.....)


----------



## bpayne41@hotmail.com

Can someone explain the step test in laymens terms for me please ?


----------



## BernDawg

Too easy,  you start at a certain level based on your age, resting HR (Heart Rate)and other factors.
When the music starts there is a count down and you step, step, up..step, step, down on a set of steps in the testing room.
Up, two, three. Down, two, three.
Your feet have to be fully on the tread and you have to keep pace with the music.
Each stage is the same length of time.
After 3 miutes (maybe 2, can't remember exactly) the PSP staff check your pulse.
If you're HR is good you get to go faster, if you're maxed out you have to stop.
Based on your HR they figure your O2 max.


----------



## PMedMoe

Completely off topic:  bpayne, do you really think it's a good idea to use your email address as a user name?   ???


----------



## Chilme

bpayne,

The "mCAFT" step test is a sub-maximal test that indirectly evaluates your aerobic fitness based off of your heart rate response to increasingly difficult exercise.  Scientific research has shown that your heart rate response increase in a linear fashion  intensity does.  That is the basis of that test.  Basically it estimates your Peak Aerobic fitness level by extrapolating sub-maximal results to your age estimated maximum heart rate.  There is room for alot of error (due to the estimating), but the general trends remain the same.

It is important to note that this test is now only done with CF Applicants and with current serving CF mbrs ONLY when a Medical Officer requests it.


----------



## George Wallace

Already been mentioned several times in this thread.  



			
				geo said:
			
		

> EXPRESS tests are not done for regular applicants while at CFRC... it is done at the recruit school during the 1st couple of days there.  If you fail, you go into the "special needs" platoon and are given plenty of PT & nutrition councelling - to get you on track.  If after so many weeks you continue to fail, they send you home..... permanently.
> 
> EXPRESS tests are given to reserve applicants at CFRC... it is done because there is a certain expectation that you must have at least a minimum physical fitness capability prior to enrollment.  No pass... no enrollment.
> 
> (BTW - the whole thing about PT testing + if & when you are enrolled has been covered ad nauseum throughout this web site - use the search function up above.....)


----------

